# Firewake – New Science-Fantasy Equine Comic Book Series



## Nemara (Mar 28, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I wanted to let you know about my new comic, Firewake. I came to these forums a good while back seeking artists to help me make it, and now the first issue is out, with the second in production!

*Firewake* is a science-fantasy thriller series unlike any other. It follows the veteran detective Firewake, and his new cocky rookie partner Zaffa, as they investigate and pursue a disturbed criminal mastermind bent on taking over the planet.

The interesting thing is, Firewake, Zaffa, that villain and everyone else on the planet is a colorful unicorn. They combine advanced technology and magic to make many wonderful and dangerous things, like guns, hovercars, skyscrapers, and even starships.

Firewake – the comic series – is safe for teens or older kids, and isn't purely a thriller; there are a few slice-of-life elements, like those involving Firewake's family, or Zaffa's mare-chasing.

If you like Batman, Ghost in the Shell, or My Little Pony, or are interested in safe furry comics in general, you'll like this.

You can read more on the series' own website HERE, or at the order page from Rabbit Valley Comic Shop HERE.
*
But I don't just want to promote the comic. I'm interested if you have any questions or feedback on the comic. It's a quite unique series, so opportunities to get it reviewed have been limited.*

You can watch/listen to Pony411's review of the first issue on one of their recent episodes HERE.


----------



## Nemara (May 31, 2020)

Production of issue 2 is nearing completion. It will bring refinements to the first issue, while further exploring the world and introducing mysterious new characters.

A new comic based on Firewake was posted by Pony-Berserker, and is a light-hearted look at the comic's main villain. Check it out here.


----------



## Nemara (Jun 6, 2020)

The digital download version of the first issue is now available from Rabbit Valley. This download costs half as much as the physical copy, and with the high mail volumes going on now, may be much more convenient.

Digital Download


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 6, 2020)

I'm buying the digital download, but is the physical edition softback or hardback? I browsed Rabbit Valley, but didn't see the option to order the physical version.


----------



## Nemara (Jun 8, 2020)

Softback, akin to a typical Marvel/DC 'floppy' issue. But the paper Rabbit Valley uses is a bit nicer, and stiffer.

Here's the link to the physical copy.


----------



## Nemara (Nov 3, 2020)

*Questions*, the second issue of Firewake, is now available! (It first went up for preorder while the forums were down).





Daselle and Zaffa get to know each other better as he volunteers to 'deal' with the suspected gangster patrons at the restaurant where she works. Zaffa gets in over his head, and ends up in a firefight with the gangsters.

Meanwhile, Firewake is invited to meet with the powerful but mysterious biomancer mare Fancyber, who has valuable information for him.

You can learn more about it, and the other characters, on the comic's website HERE.

--

Also included at the end of the comic is a comedic short mini-comic by notable pony fandom artist PonyBerserker!

You can grab the second issue HERE.


----------

